# Bizarre large tumor-like lump on fish's head. What is it?



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

I recently lost a fish that developed a large, tumor-like lump on its head. The lump started out as a small pink bump near, on, or maybe in its nostril. After a few weeks, it developed into the monstrosity you see in the pictures.

Does anyone know what causes that? I have another fish in a different tank that might be developing the same problem, and I'd like to help the other fish if I can.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

It may be something called lymphocystis--a viral disease. There is no known cure however it can go away on its own. From what I've read it is affected by stress so the best chance your fish has is for you to keep the water conditions perfect, feed the correct diet, (don't overfeed), no aggressive tank mates, frequent partial water change and gravel siphonings.

Is the fish still eating?

Robin


----------



## adam0444 (Apr 16, 2011)

ewww *** never seen that before. sorry about your fish. :?


----------



## mobiusnu (Aug 30, 2006)

Robin said:


> Is the fish still eating?


The fish in the pictures died. The other fish I mentioned seems to be doing fine right now. I guess I'll just keep up with some extra PWCs and hope for the best.


----------

